# running off to eat food off the street and won't come when called



## dada (Feb 1, 2015)

hi,

I have 6yr old female Vizsla. Recently she became really bad, running off and not coming back to me until she eats all the food left on the side of the rubish bins on my street. Theres no way of stoping her eating. No just doesn't work any more. We live down town and have to go through the streets to get to the park. SOmetimes on the way I accidentaly fall over or drop the leash and she just runs off to the rubish bin. Then, when I call her she wont come over. This happened few times before and I reacted by hitting her or turning her on her back and growling. This stresses me out big time, especially as I am recovering from a dificult injury and have mobility issues (eg can't run after her or be as active with her as I was). I can't afford dog trainers or rehab centers, or dog walkers unfortunately. I am assuming there must be a way to correct this behaviour as she wasn't like this before. I punish her by ignoring her or not letting her on the bed (as she was very privileged and as many other vizslas just sleep everywhere..) Please help...Many many thanx..


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Welcome!  Sorry you're facing these problems with your girl. I am not an animal behaviorist, so I can only offer a few suggestions to start:
1.) Don't hit your dog.
2.) Keep her leash on her in high temptation situations.
3.) Work on retraining her recall in a secure, fenced area. 

Good luck to you!! Maybe other members will offer you more ideas.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ms is RIGHT - try a higgins lead or pinch collar - this should correct pulling a lead out of your hand - correction is done within 10seconds - when you withhold praise after this - you will or not V correcting good behavior - 4 you - read about how 2V a great owner !!!!!! hitting a V NEVER WORKS !!!!!!!! think about it - not letting the pup on the bed 4 something they did hours ago -is insane !!


----------



## dada (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanx guys.

Yes thats what I thought. I always believed that agressing with vizslas doesnt work but other dog owners have suggested I be more drastic... I guess our own state of mind reflects ontoour dogs. But, I have noticed that when she doesnt get some of her privileges she some how becomes more obedient. 

I wonder is it possible to retrain 6yr old vizsla? TO correct this behaviour? I am really surprised by her intelligence and stuborness - I started putting the cage basket to prevent her from eating but she got so upset wouldn't keep it on, somehow would manage to take it off and then run to hunt for food left overs - almost as if she was mad at me for putting the thing on her..


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Has she been wormed recently? I am wondering why she is such a scavenger, if this behaviour has only recently started.

Vizslas are so intelligent I am sure you can retrain her. I agree with Mswhipple - the worst thing you can do is hit your dog when it returns to you. Would you go back to someone when you know you are in for a telling off? I don't think so :'(. I would do some practise recalls on a long line at home and reward her with a high value treat and the same when you are out. I would use food to your advantage if she is such a greedy dog.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's definitely possible to break her of this, but you need a clear picture of what you're training. Visualize what you want her to do in that situation, break it down into small steps, and train for that. 

Try retraining leave it, starting out as if you had a new puppy. There are a few different threads on the topic if you do a search. Here are a couple videos to watch. These use clicker training which is a great method IMO, but you can also use a marker word of your choice, such as yes, instead of the click.
Part 1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEeS2dPpPtA
Part 2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7My9gMIEyiE

The only thing I would do differently is to not use the food on the floor as the reward. I would always have a separate stash just so down the road your dog doesn't think her reward for temporarily leaving something is to then get that thing.


----------



## dada (Feb 1, 2015)

Thank you guys for your kind replies!

Yes, I already started with the recall retraining. We do it a few times a day for short periods. At home and in the small backyard. Next, I plan to do it in the park. She is still unfocused to do it properly outside. I must say, that just after a day of this she started behaving more like herself. Stoped limping (which I am sure she did out of spite or something as the vet said nothing was wrong with her paw- girl limped for five days!) and is generally more playful and wants to come to me. I see now that they need proper attention everyday! I can't believe behaviour can change so drastically after 6 years! Now I know better I guess..

And thanx for reminding me - she needs to get (de)wormed..there could be something in that..

I really appreciate all your help! It def put me on the right track again!

P.S. I am still not allowing her to sleep on my bed, and that seems to put her in the right place too  ANd the videos are great!! Thanks


----------

